# Attaching bands without grooves?



## treetoppredator

Hi, im in the process of making my first natural, and i was wondering if i can shoot bands without grooves? If so how should i attach them, and how should i shape the top of my forks? I did some "searches" but couldnt find the exact information. Any help would be appreciatted.

Thanks,

Clayton


----------



## Icelander

I need this exact same info. Thanks for beating me to it.


----------



## Charles

Just make your fork tips slightly rounded and as smooth as you can get them. You do not need to groove the fork tips to attach the bands if you are using small strips of rubber or rubber bands to make the attachment. I do not often make naturals, but here is a photo of one of my boo shooters:









There are no grooves on the fork tips. I just used a #32 rubber band and wrapped it tightly 4 or 5 times around the slingshot band and the fork tip. The rubber band is stretched, so it constantly exerts pressure on the slingshot band. There is ample friction to prevent the band from slipping. You will also note that the end of the slingshot band is actually doubled over, so at draw there is a layer of rubber between the active part of the slingshot band and the fork tip. That is in order to reduce friction on the active part of the band, and is not really necessary if your fork tips are very smooth.

When I was just a lad, we attached bands to the fork tips with string. If the fork tips were not grooved, the string would not hold the bands in place. If you are going to use string to attach your bands, you must groove your fork tips.

If you are going to use small diameter "Chinese" tubes, then you have to take very special care. Even with grooved fork tips and rubber band ties, the tubes will tend to slip from beneath the ties.









I have had good success running the small diameter tube through a short section of larger diameter tube and tying that on as I do with flat bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork

I usually round the top of the forks so there is a smooth transition in direction to the band passing over the top of the fork. Sand them smooth. I then wrap with a strip of latex to the fork. The compression force of the latex multiples creating a strong attachment. Grooves are not necessary at all;


----------



## treetoppredator

Thanks for the help! Not having to put string grooves in this first one will take a little stress out of the project. It all had went fairly smoothly until this point, and I was afraid that I would screw up on those string grooves.

Another question I forgot to ask was... Do both forks have to be the same diameter? I have on that measures 21mm and the other measures 30mm, just the way the osage grew.


----------



## Charles

treetoppredator said:


> Thanks for the help! Not having to put string grooves in this first one will take a little stress out of the project. It all had went fairly smoothly until this point, and I was afraid that I would screw up on those string grooves.
> 
> Another question I forgot to ask was... Do both forks have to be the same diameter? I have on that measures 21mm and the other measures 30mm, just the way the osage grew.


This is more of an aesthetic consideration. As long as you can hold the fork tips square to your target, and as long as the tip to pouch distance is the same on both bands, there should not be a problem.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pop shot

i don't know what happened, but the search function really sucks now.


----------



## SimpleShot

pop shot said:


> i don't know what happened, but the search function really sucks now.


Good thing we have the newbie section this is posted in. I can't imagine all the flaming that might happen if these simple questions were asked elsewhere with a screwed up search function at fault 

and to the point of the original question...

Like Charles said, so long as rubber ties are used, band grooves are not really necessary and a lot of folks feel as though band grooves detract from the aesthetic of a natural fork.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

No band groves, never had a problem, just like my pops used to say, wrap it up good!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I actually think they reduce band slaps because i can tie them as high up on the forks as i want,
But, if i making one for someone else, i do cut the band groves,
It just gives new shooters piece of mind,


----------



## Arturito

the grooves makes me feel confident not to receive a band hit in my face ... completely subjective from me ...


----------

